# Scooby- AST/Mastiff Mix



## Woofy<3 (Jan 12, 2008)

Name- Scooby
Breed- AST/Mastiff Mix
Age- Young
Sex/neuter/spay- Male/Intact
Comments- Scooby is a beautiful, young, American staffordshire terrier/mastiff mix brought to ARF in July after his owners didn't have enough time to care for him. Scooby is a bit hesitant around strangers but warms up quickly and loves to snuggle and be petted. He is an energetic boy but settles down quickly and walks nicely on a leash. He is housetrained and dewormed. Scooby's adoption includes a free neuter, vet exam, and 4 lb bag of Science Diet dog food.
This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
This pet is already house trained. 


















Location- Animal Rescue Federation
http://www.animalrescuefederation.com/
Superior, Wisconsin
Phone Number Is On Site Along With People You Can Contact And The Exact Location.


----------

